# Crank Position Sensor Recall...



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Finally got this thing done today.
Only took about 1/2 hr. for the tech to do.
He just swapped out 3 sensors (Crankshaft and 2 
Camshafts) and off I went. 

Officially, it's listed as TSB NTB03-124. I was surprised by
the # of vehicles potentially affected by this recall...572,000 yikes!!!

My tech said that the 2.5's were hit a lot harder by this then the 
3.5's. 

Anyone have a CEL go 'on' because of this?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

No, but I did have the recall done about a month ago. Glad to get it over and done with.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Slurp had his go out... thats before he traded in his altima for a titan.


----------



## AznTommy530 (Jul 11, 2004)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> Finally got this thing done today.
> Only took about 1/2 hr. for the tech to do.
> He just swapped out 3 sensors (Crankshaft and 2
> Camshafts) and off I went.
> ...


Can you please explain "CEL"? thanks


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

AznTommy530 said:


> Can you please explain "CEL"? thanks


CEL = Check Engine Light


----------



## Tracyb07 (Aug 18, 2008)

I am "negotiating" with Nissan right now. I bought my 2003 Altima in late 2006. The crankshaft sensor went out last Thursday on the way to the dealer for a different (ECM) recall. They don't want to cover it under the recall even though the car has exhibited the symptoms of the description ever since I bought it. I just didn't know there was a recall until this happened. Anyone have tips on how to deal with Nissan on this?


----------



## mconstant (Sep 4, 2008)

I had the Service Engine Soon light come on a day after I got the car. It caused the car to barely start up. When I got to the dealer they couldn't even get the car started. But I am covered by a Full Warranty anyways so they replaced it.


----------

